# Pocket Watch Makers Id Needed..



## recyclatronix (Jan 3, 2012)

My link

I have tried to find who this monogram belongs to. Any help would be appreciated

Happy New Year to all.

Peter


----------



## recyclatronix (Jan 3, 2012)

OK thats a shame that so far no one has any idea on the maker of the case. Could anyone pont my nose in the right direction where to look for info? cheers Pete


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Can't help Peter, but this section (PW's) is often not as active as others on the forum, it is after all a specialised subject. Someone may well come along with some info. :yes:

Maybe it's an early pdf file extension? :rofl2: (sorry, couldn't resist - and welcome ot :rltb: )


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I did have a bit of a hunt around but couldn't come up with anything i'm afraid , I think the elephant mark might make it Austrian though , but not even sure about that , sorry.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I know only an elephant that moves to the other side:










David Perret & Fils, NeuchÃ¢tel (reg. 1887)

But wait... the initials match! Guess we have it!

Andreas


----------



## recyclatronix (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Andreas thank you very much for that..

Happy New Year to you

Peter


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I will add this PDF-mark soon to my database.

Andreas


----------

